# Форум для размышляющих > Смысл жизни >  Я понял, в чем смысл жизни!

## Дима_

Он в том, чтобы что-то творить, отдавать, а не только потреблять. Больше умеешь, больше успехов, на работе, больше друзей, ты интересен людям.

----------


## наивная дурочка

а если чем больше творишь,тем больше отдаляешься от друзей?!и ничего,ничего не получаешь взамен?стоит ли быть богом только для себя,если все что ты делаешь не нужно

----------


## SdiK

как оригинально

----------


## Alies

Значит, это не друзья.Все что творит  человек,кому то нужно,хотя бы ему самому.Есть такая поговорка "от добра добра не ищут ", в конце концов можно получать удовольствие и от того,что видишь, что от твоей помощи кому то стало лучше и он тебе благодарен.Просто не всем это подходит.

----------


## Dan7e

Смысл жизни в жизни. В самом вопросе, в самой фразе в этой "В чем смысл жизни?" логическая ошибка - а именно рекурсия.

----------


## Дима_

Те, кто не имеют смысл жизни или не хотят его иметь - самоуничтожаются! Все, кто на этом форуме ещё жив, имеют какую-то цель!

----------


## chipiska_v_teste

по моему это цели, а не смысл...
жизнь в любой момент может закончется - это мативирует к действиям. пока вы исщите смысл этот момент приближается (:

----------


## Дима_

Смысл - это набор целей. Нет?

----------


## [email protected]

Смысл жизни - прожить ее так, чтобы не сожалеть о прошлом и о упущенных возможностях. Можно перефразировать - жить так, чтобы не было мучительно стыдно за  бесцельно прожитые годы. Не помню чья фраза)




> Он в том, чтобы что-то творить, отдавать, а не только потреблять. Больше умеешь, больше успехов, на работе, больше друзей, ты интересен людям.


 Получать нужно не меньше, чем отдаешь, ведь к сожалению, иначе, наступает душевный дисбаланс и человек может вять. Таже безответная любовь, любящий отдает энергию, другой получает и душевное состояние первого - сплошные депрессии, у второго же будет наверняка все хорошо.

----------


## Дима_

У меня смысл жизни менятся во время дня (утром один, вечером другой) и в разные дни недели. Туда-сюда. Или это не смыслы жизни?

----------


## Незабудка

> Получать нужно не меньше, чем отдаешь, ведь к сожалению, иначе, наступает душевный дисбаланс и человек может вять. Таже безответная любовь, любящий отдает энергию, другой получает и душевное состояние первого - сплошные депрессии, у второго же будет наверняка все хорошо.


 Не совсем согласна...все ситуации разные и отношение к ним у всех разное...и не всегда необходимо получать "не меньше, чем отдаешь"...даже в безответной любви возможность что-то "отдать" для некоторых огромная радость...при этом ничего не требуя в замен (так сказать , видеть свое счастье в счастье любимого)

----------


## Дима_

Трудности всегда есть у ВСЕХ живых существ. Без борьбы никто бы не выжил. Хищники охотятся за добычей, травоядные едят траву. Не бывает жизни без трудностей, только в сказках! К тому же, не познав черное не познаешь и белое. И было бы скучно если только одно белое. Значит надо видеть решения проблем и устранять их. Но вот не всегда это решение видно и средств не хватает для решения.
К тому же, если сегодня хочется утопиться то завтра уже не очень хочется. ПРоблема не исчезла, это мы стали на неё по другому смотреть!

----------


## rbiyks

По-моему, смысл жизни в том, что фактически выживает тот, кто хочет жить больше других. Те, кто хочет меньше - прилагают меньше усилий для того чтобы выжить, и поэтому умирают.

----------


## Дима_

Смысл жизни в том, чтобы уметь как можно больше! Ничего не умеешь - никому не нужен. Много умеешь - многим нужен. Людям интерестно с тобой общаться, тебе есть что о себе рассказать и т.д. Значит смысл - учиться и достигать чего-то.

----------


## Frau Finsternis

Дима, к сожалению, чтобы достичь чего-либо стоящего, надо с головой уйти в это. И мало времени остаётся на друзей и на близких, потому что ты завален работой. И кому ты такой нужен тогда?
Да, ты нужен ПОСЛЕ ТОГО КАК ты добился чего-либо. А вот, получается, сам процесс из твоих суждений выпал.
И ещё. Когда ты добьёшься, твой смысл может стать отнюдь не в друзьях.

----------


## [email protected]

> Не совсем согласна...все ситуации разные и отношение к ним у всех разное...и не всегда необходимо получать "не меньше, чем отдаешь"...даже в безответной любви возможность что-то "отдать" для некоторых огромная радость...при этом ничего не требуя в замен (так сказать , видеть свое счастье в счастье любимого)


 Ты права, если у человека много жизненной энергии) А это друзья, путешествия, человек общительный и энергичный) Тогда он сможет давать безотвено и быть счастливым. Но если любящий - софиофоб, сидящий зачастую дома и не знающий активного отдыха и прелестей общения? Ему неоткуда брать энергию и он будет к сожалению страдать, причем сильно.

----------


## Gonzo

Не знаю в чем смысл жизни и нужно ли его искать вообще.
Помойму человеку не стоит заморачиватся такими вещами - все что могут дать такие размышления, это недовольство своей долей, а зачем заниматся этим мазохизмом?
Маленькие радости - болтовня с людьми и интернет, книги/музыка, секс, какие то личные интересы  - этим действительно можно наслаждатся. А самое главное и прекрасное в жизни, это пожалуй романтические отношения и СЕМЬЯ, дети, домашний уют. Это просто потрясающе, и если у вас все впорядке со здоровьем и ничего не мешает расчитывать на все это в будущем, даже не думайте о суициде.
 Ведь это стоит того, что б терпеть даже адскую боль "душевных мучений" от несчастной любви/непонимания/каких то жизненных трудностей которые (как я вижу по этому форуму) так мучают парней и девченок лет 16-18.
ПС: Модеры, а что за дискриминация - я не могу ждать неделю после регистрации, что б получить доступ к комноте "способы суицида" или как то так называется. Что ж вы так..

----------


## Дима_

Что-то щас мне кажется, что смысл жизни в развлечениях и удовольствиях. Вообще, у меня смысл меняется по 5 раз каждый день.

----------


## Freddi

согласен с Димкой

----------


## Mia

Смысл жизни в том, чтобы быть счастливыми... а понятие "счастье" у каждого своё  :Wink:

----------


## Oskolki_dushi

А меня что-то в последнее время жутко бесят слова "счастье", "радость" и т.п.

Всё чаще думаю, что мы же зачем-то сюда пришли. И это что-то - совсем не наслаждение жизнью. Мы приходим, чтобы выполнить какой-то свой долг. 
Для меня сейчас слово "долг" стало ключевым. Как-то так.

----------


## Mia

> ...Мы приходим, чтобы выполнить какой-то свой долг. 
> Для меня сейчас слово "долг" стало ключевым. Как-то так.


 Ну пока ты так будешь думать - то и будет у тебя судьба такая - долги раздавать...  :Wink:  отдавая... выполняя свой  долг, тоже можно быть счастливой, испытывать как-бы удовлетворение, облегчение...
Если мысль об этом делает тебя спокойнее, увереннее, то может быть действительно - это твоя *цель на данный период*. Вообще человек же меняется в течение жизни, поэтому на разных этапах и цели должны быть разные  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  И люди опять же все разные, у всех свои цели и задачи... нет универсального рецепта.
Мне кажется на каждом этапе человек интуитивно чувствует свою цель - то к чему его тянет, от чего ему легче на душе - то наверно и есть цель. Мне кажется "из головы" её невозможно выдумать... Вот мне например скажут или я сама себе скажу: "Твоя цель выйти замуж, нарожать детей!" и мне сразу тошно сделается... а для кого-то в этом смысл и счастье.
В любом случае хорошо бы слушать себя... то что вдохновляет, воодушевляет - то наверно и есть цель... ну и опять же не забывать, что со временем она может меняться... мы ведь растём, переходим на новый уровень... поэтому наверно "глобальную цель" нам сразу не откроют, пока не дорастём   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## rbiyks

> А меня что-то в последнее время жутко бесят слова "счастье", "радость" и т.п.


 Потому что это - слащавые слова.

----------


## Mia

Дело не в словах, а в ощущениях... как известно слова вообще плохо выражают _истинные чувства_... Я не знаю какими словами можно охарактеризовать такое состояние: ты обладаешь знанием, кто ты есть... и для чего... ты любим... ты точно знаешь, что всё хорошо и правильно, так, как и должно быть... у тебя легко на душе... ты со спокойной уверенностью смотришь в  завтрашний день...  - лично для меня это и есть счастье  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Girl

> Он в том, чтобы что-то творить, отдавать, а не только потреблять. Больше умеешь, больше успехов, на работе, больше друзей, ты интересен людям.


 Дима_, я бы очень хотела, чтобы это было смыслом жизни. 
Но как быть, если тебе отдавать нечего, а сотворить что-то стоящее для других не можешь?

Учиться? А учеба - это же такой долгий и трудный процесс. Инвестиция в светлое будущее? Оно того стоит? Можно потерпепь пока? А где гарантия, что это светлое будущее вообще наступит, после того как я получу степень доктора? Или научусь нормально рисовать хотя бы. 

А если я сумашедшая шизофреничка, у меня глюки каждый день. И вот я все эти свои мысли рисую самозабвенно... Пусть даже и очень эффектно это все вырисовываю.
Кому, скажите, нужен мой бред?

А не бред я рисовать не могу... Ну не могу же я себя заставить, нажав на кнопочку. 

Вот так всю жизнь... И не важно, какой универ я там закончила со своим "глюконавтическим" складом ума. Продукты моего творчества и труда не нужны людям! Они их только беспокоят и вызывают негатив.

Да и оставим шизофреников в покое. Вот даже некоторые гении человечества при жизни не только не получали положительный отклик от общества, но их за их деятельность и творчество убивали!

И это смысл? Вот так умереть в одиночестве? 
А не быть собой тоже смерти подобно. 

То есть в любом случае не совсем нормальный человек получает одиночество и отсутствие какого-либо положительного общения с остальными членами общества.  

То что я написала выше, конечно, сгущает краски. 
У нормальных людей действительно вероятность гладкого прохождения учебы, а потом и продуктивной работы в обществе намного выше. 

Но для себя я именно так вижу свое будущее, т.к. у меня не фсе дома. (((
И как сделать творчество выходом из тяжелого душевного состояния ...Не знаю. Только боли прибавляет.

----------


## NEET

> Продукты моего творчества и труда не нужны людям!


 Ну почему же? МОжно выставки в дурдоме устраивать. Психам может и понравится  :Wink:  И вдруг картины будут обладать целебным действием? Ну, знаешь, "клин клином вышибают"?)




> Но для себя я именно так вижу свое будущее, т.к. у меня не фсе дома. (((
> И как сделать творчество выходом из тяжелого душевного состояния ...Не знаю. Только боли прибавляет.


 Да расслабься ты и просто доверься жизни. Паниковать вредно. Учись смотреть на все с изрядной долей пофигизма.
Именно здоровый пофигизм, а не таблетки, спасет мир!)

----------


## Girl

NEET, да, пожалуй, только здоровый пофигизм спасет меня от брутальной реакции сумашедших из дурдома на мою выставку ))

а талбетки я давно уже не принимаю. спасибо за советы ))

... вот вспомнился один документальный фильм про фотохудожницу, которая фотала трупы... а потом хотела чтобы ее творения выставили в одной из крутейших галерей Нью Йорка. 
Конечно, ее оттуда послали куда подальше. Но она такая деловая... С ума не сошла по этому поводу )), попереживала чуток, а потом нашла галерею (пусть и поменьше) и там выставилась во всей красе.

----------


## Aleks

> Ну почему же? МОжно выставки в дурдоме устраивать. Психам может и понравится


 Вот-вот! Можно прям с этого форума начать :Smile:

----------


## Дима_

Я так и не понял, в чём смысл жизни!!

----------


## Freezer2007

Творить что либо возможно только вкладываю эмоции, чуства, но эмоции имеют свойство истощатся, я теперь немогу писать стихи, хотя раньше вроде неплохо выходило, я подавил эмоции и теперь просто не знаю о чём писать, всё выходит слишком тусклое невыразительное. Я даже немогу воспроизвести в голове какой либо образ, ухудшается память. Выходит я лишился смысла жизни, возможно? Но, я и не ставил за цель творить тоесть это и небыло смыслом. 
 Я считаю что смысла жизни - нет, почему принимается за аксиому обязательное наличие смысла во всём? Возможно именно в этом всеобщая ошибка? Или думая что всё это имеет глобальный смысл человеку спокойнее жить?

----------


## NEET

Смысл жизни в осознании его отсутствия.)

----------


## rbiyks

Я склоняюсь к тому, что смысл жизни существует. Но это не значит, что его нужно выражать словами. И если человек не выражает свой смысл жизни словами, это не значит, что у него нет смысла жизни.

----------


## Дима_

Все таки мой смысл жизни - работать в студии Дисней, но туда попасть невозможно, потому что
- там уже всё занято
- надо достичь высокого уровня
- надо переехать в Америку

Достичь моего смысла жизни невозможно, но я уже 10 лет мечтаю об этом. Значит мой смысл жизни - мечтать об смысле жизни? Кстати, по выходным, если я выпью, я думаю о том что я там не работаю, значит я цели не достиг и я несчастный, и живу я чтоб страдать и мучиться. Значит жить мне не нужно, не могу достичь цели.

----------


## Oskolki_dushi

> Все таки мой смысл жизни - работать в студии Дисней, но туда попасть невозможно, потому что
> - там уже всё занято
> - надо достичь высокого уровня
> - надо переехать в Америку
> 
> Достичь моего смысла жизни невозможно, но я уже 10 лет мечтаю об этом. Значит мой смысл жизни - мечтать об смысле жизни? Кстати, по выходным, если я выпью, я думаю о том что я там не работаю, значит я цели не достиг и я несчастный, и живу я чтоб страдать и мучиться. Значит жить мне не нужно, не могу достичь цели.


 А попробуй посмотреть на свою мечту по другому.
Чем именно ты бы хотел заниматься, если бы попал в студию?
Или мечта - именно пребывание в этом месте?

----------


## Дима_

Я бы хотел быть в том мире со зверюшками, где они живут.
А насчет работы, рисовать, писать саундтрек и режиссером быть. Но сейчас не 90-е годы, а я бы хотел делать в стиле 90-х. Хотя можно просто разносить там кофе (для начала) и смотреть, как студия делает мульт. Или в парке диснейленд работать. Продавать зверюшек.

----------


## Oskolki_dushi

> Я бы хотел быть в том мире со зверюшками, где они живут.
> А насчет работы, рисовать, писать саундтрек и режиссером быть. Но сейчас не 90-е годы, а я бы хотел делать в стиле 90-х. Хотя можно просто разносить там кофе (для начала) и смотреть, как студия делает мульт. Или в парке диснейленд работать. Продавать зверюшек.


 Ну жить со зверюшками не получится, как минимум потому что ты - человек.
А всё остальное - реально.
Для начала попробуй заниматься всем этим здесь. Ведь и в России занимаются производством мультиков.
Получи соответствующее образование и начинай работать. А потом можно уже будет думать о дальнейших шагах.
Исполнение мечты нужно начинать постепенно. И нужно много работать. Ведь просто так ничего не бывает.

----------


## Taliesin

There is no spoon. Да нет никакого смысла. Это просто происходит. Жизнь - это факт. Мы просто принимаем его. Или нет... Видели рекламу батареек Energizer (про зайцев с барабанами)? Представьте себе, что вместо того, чтобы просто стучать в свой барабан, доказывая, что его батарейка в 10 раз лучше, заец задумается о смысле своей жизни. Лучше бы он что-то придумал. Иначе, уверен, станет на одного зайца меньше.

Не нравится? Курите религию(любую)! Она отымеет ваш мозг качественнее и даст 100 идиотских причин стучать в барабан. 

Почему? Ваш барабанный бой заглушает мысли окружающих зайцев. Они ведь тоже могут задуматься, зачем они это делают, а это СТРАШНО.

Я знаю, что стучать в барабан бессмыслено, но продолжаю. Слишком много заряда еще в батарейке. Это и есть мой смысл.

----------


## Lion

В чём смысл? - накопление опыта,различных впечатлений,взаимодействие с окружающей обстановкой,формирование конкретной личности (с заранее задаными параметрами)  :Wink: ,"Я".  в течении некоторого времени. И всё.   т.е. готовить пищу для "ОРЛА" (из Кастанеды). Иногда это надоедает. :Wink:

----------


## VoID (EFG)

В удовлетворении своих потребностей. Биология уже всё давным-давно решила за нас.

----------


## Дима_

> Ну жить со зверюшками не получится, как минимум потому что ты - человек.


 Жить с мультяшными зверюшками в сказочном мире!



> В удовлетворении своих потребностей. Биология уже всё давным-давно решила за нас.


 Но тогда удовольствия возьмут тебя в рабство и без посторонней помощи ты от них не освободишься!! Ну если вам нравиться быть куском белка, по сути жрущим и срущим, ваше дело!

----------


## Дима_

Смысл жизни в том, чем люди занимаются. Занимаются они созиданием. Люди что-то делают, создают для других, и для следующих поколений.

----------


## Unity

> Смысл жизни в том, чем люди занимаются. Занимаются они созиданием. Люди что-то делают, создают для других, и для следующих поколений.


 А что же делать, кто разуверился в жизни, кто не усматривает ни малейшего смысла во всей этой дальнейшей возне для неких будущих поколений? Что же делать всем тем, кто не являются филантропами, а даже скорее, наоборот? Как жить таким, – да и стоит ли им жить вообще?  :Frown:

----------


## Дима_

Я написал смысл жизни человечества, а не частного лица! Миллардам людей трудно живётся, и они ведь живут!
Unity, но ведь вы ещё живы. Значит вы какой-то смысл видите!

----------


## Дима_

Смысл жизни - стать лучше других!

----------


## Дима_

Может смысл жизни такой? Зная что надо делать а что не надо, какие ошибки не надо повторять, вырастить ребенка так, чтоб если папа/мама были несчастными, то хоть ему/ей счастливо будет житься. Правда можно завидовать успехам ребенка... типа моя дочь лучше меня рисует!

----------


## смертник

> Смысл жизни - стать лучше других!


 подобный человек не может считаться по-настоящему счастливым...

----------


## Дима_

Смысл жизни - становится умнее, больше уметь, больше создавать.

----------


## смертник

А нужен ли вообще он - смысл жизни ? Он всего-лишь причина что бы жить, придуманный людьми, не понимающими для чего они существуют. Тоесть мнимая радость жизни, в то время как истинная радость теряет своё значение. Есть люди которые живут и радуются, не то что бы не задумываються о будущем, а просто не ищут причин почему они в этом мире и для чего, а просто получают наслаждение от жизни, создают семьи, воспитывают детей...

----------


## Pani

Как банально

----------


## Дима_

> А нужен ли вообще он - смысл жизни ?


 Конечно! Те, кто его потерял и не нашел - покончили с собой!

----------


## Pani

Надо же какой оптимист нашёлся
забавно
что ж ты такой весёлый на этом форуме ищешь?

----------


## Дима_

Захожу по привычке!

----------


## смертник

> Конечно! Те, кто его потерял и не нашел - покончили с собой!


 неа, кончают с собой те кто начинают искать смысл жизни и не находят, а ведь если о нём не задумываться можно гораздо счастливее быть

----------


## Дима_

А чем тогда заниматься, если его не искать?

----------


## Дима_

> Надо же какой оптимист нашёлся


 А в чём оптимизм?

----------


## смертник

> А чем тогда заниматься, если его не искать?


 наслаждаться жизнью :Wink:

----------


## Дима_

На этом форуме жизнь не любят! Иначе бы не регистрировались!

----------


## Unity

> На этом форуме жизнь не любят! Иначе бы не регистрировались!


 Да все мы по-своему любим жизнь, – даже если она кажется нам очень скверной, весьма ограниченной, плоской и приземлённой, полностью безысходной, совершенно бессмысленной в исторической перспективе, лишенной пары, ласки, любви, – то есть Смысла Глобального и локального, «здесь и сейчас».  :Big Grin:  Всё мы любим жить, – другой вопрос, что наше «идеальное» виденье мира не совпадает с реальностью, наш внутренний и внешний миры Не синхронны, – отсюда и Ад, сущий внутренний ад, беспрестанно сверлящее душу чувство несности, порой заставляющее беззвучно кричать и часами метаться по дому, словно бы соболь в клетке…  :Big Grin:  И, выходит, посредством этого славного форума люди пытаются вновь прийти в резонанс с жизнью, вновь начать Жить, а не существовать, как сейчас. Это сложно, бесспорно, – но мы ведь, по крайней мере, пытаемся – а это лучше, чем просто «выйти в окно».  :Frown:  Не люби мы жизни, – нас бы здесь не было – ведь этот форум, – также одна из бесчисленных граней Жизни!

----------


## Дима_

Вот учились люди вместе. А потом встречаюстя, и спрашивают "ты чем занимаешься?". Каждый рассказывает чего он достиг. А те, у кого жизнь не мила, расказывают как они пьют, как у них всё плохо. И конечно им неприятно и завидно что "у них лучше чем у меня". Так что смысл жизни - совершенстоваться, действовать!

----------


## Mila

Есть афоризм на эту тему :"Если ты вдруг нашёл смысл жизни,самое время проконсультироваться у психиатра))"
Ну, а если от себя - не считаю,что смысл жизни в самой жизни( ибо её качество порой бывает ниже всякой критики), не считаю, что набор целей составляет смысл жизни, ибо "цели" могут быть просто повседневной рутиной , или набором ,типа :"родился, отучился, женился, родил кого-то и т.д.и т.п." что по сути та же рутина.
Цели типа "построить коммунизм" или какой-либо другой - изм также не прикалывают...
Итак, "жить -всё равно что любить :все разумные доводы против этого, и все здоровые инстинкты за"...вопрос в том, когда эти " здоровые " инстинкты не хотят больше работать...мдас..ничего нового не сказала...но, я ещё подумайу на эту тему))

----------


## Dalia

Я с этим согласна. Для меня, как для человека творческого, очень важно что-то постоянно творить. Я рисовала всю жизнь, и если я что-нибудь не нарисую за день, у меня своеобразная ломка начинается)) Очень плохо становится. Поэтому постоянно забываю деньги на транспорт, но планшет, бумагу и уголь - никогда!

----------


## Irina

Если человек не может найти смысл своей жизни, ему советуют найти по-больше целей и забыться в их достижении, чтобы не было мучительно больно от осознания всей этой бессмысленности.

----------


## Irina

Смысла у жизни нет. И все эти поиски лишь пустая трата времени. Хотя, если очень хочется, чтобы он был можно и придумать или поверить чьим-то фантазиям. :Big Grin:

----------


## Мальвина

> Смысла у жизни нет. И все эти поиски лишь пустая трата времени. Хотя, если очень хочется, чтобы он был можно и придумать или поверить чьим-то фантазиям.


 на все сто за! смысл жизни...кому это интересно?идите,живите,творите,делайте хоть что-то, что приносит удовольствие.

----------


## Дима_

Что-то я потерял смысл жизни...Работать там, где неинтерестно (этим занимаются 85 % людей) - мучить себя. Наверно лучше утопиться, чем торговать пирожками.

----------


## Voland-791

Смысла жизни нет!! и к нечему стемиться..

----------


## Дима_

Кто жив - у того смысл есть. Иначе он бы тут не писал.

----------


## Stas

> Кто жив - у того смысл есть. Иначе он бы тут не писал.


 ну канешна. О_о жить можно и без смысла, просто существовать, например, как растение или как кучка кампоста... вечно жаловаться какой "я" неудачник, как "мне" плохо, как "я" одинок в этой жизни *завывает*, какой "я" слабый и никамуненужный, как "я" не могу приспособиться к этой жизни... *хнычет*, какие все плохие, как "меня" обижают! ) 
можно подумать кому-то есть до этого дело? спасение утопающего...

----------


## Дима_

Если данный индивид является просто куском мяса. который почти ничем не отличается от камня, лежащего на дороге, то кому он нужен?  Поэтому он никому не нужен. Чтобы жизнь была хорошей, надо быть интерестной умной многоумеющей личностью. Если этих параметров нет, то действительно, кому такой человек нужен?

----------


## смертник

> кому такой человек нужен?


 если только себе...

----------


## Дима_

Так это значит что все на этом форуме, кто ноет что "я никому не нужен", являются этими бесполезными кусками мяса? Или причина другая, что они никому не нужны?

----------


## Дима_

Они сами так говорят "я никому не нужен/нужна"

----------


## NEET

> да мало ли что они говорят. я может быть тоже считаю что никому не нужен, а где нибудь в мире есть люди для которых я - как раз то что надо.


 Оптимистично.)

----------


## NEET

> если кто то что то думает о себе - не обязательно что все остальные думают о нём то же самое.


 Так и есть. Но все же есть некоторые сложившиеся в обществе объективные критерии, по которым одни могут считаться умелыми и полезными людьми, а другие - никчемными и бесполезными существами. Нужно немало оптимизма, чтобы быть по этим критериям в числе последних и верить, что кому-то ты все же можешь быть нужен.)

----------


## NEET

> а можно просто плюнуть на эти критерии. вот уж чего не нужно, так это пытаться подстраиваться под вкусы большинства.


 И снова согласен. Но есть люди (про них мы кажется и говорим), которые не могут даже обеспечить элементарное выживание себя. Легко ли им поверить в то, что они, не способные помочь даже себе, могут быть полезны кому-то другому?

----------


## NEET

> никак не связано. можно быть полезным кому то, но при этом совсем беспомощным в вопросах собственного выживания.


 Может и можно... Но такое бывает по-моему лишь когда кто-то полюбит. Тогда будешь нужен не за то, что ты можешь что-то дать, а просто потому, что ты есть такой, какой есть.

Однако не всем легко верить в то, что полюбить кто-то может... Но да - это не значит, что такое вообще невозможно.)

----------


## estanol

Смысл в том чтобы прожить жизнь не задавая вопрос в чем, смысл жизни, ибо зачем искать то что у тебя есть.Те кто ищет смысл в жизни ни когда его не найдут так как истина всегда будет уходить сквозь пальцы водой. ИМХО 
__________________________________________________  _      
Компания Металлпрофи, производящая металлические двери
  поздравляет вас с наступающими праздниками!!!

----------


## tinatin

Люди, у кого тут есть дети? Не в этом ли смысл нашей жизни? другого хоть убей не вижу.

----------


## Epitaph

Смысл жизни просветлиться, и по попасть в нирвану.
Ну а если никак то хотя бы любить и быть любимым, тогда не все так грустно  :Wink: .

----------


## безкровный

*О, смысл жизни, в чем же ты?*

Ведь люди веруют в мечты,

Они считают, в этом суть,

И выбирают легкий путь.

Они, погрязшие в разврате,

Считают, что для жизни хватит,

Им хватит ценностей земных,

Они не знают, что и в них

Смогу найти я смысл закрытый,

С лица земли навеки смытый.

А смысл жизни? Что таится?

На нас как гордая царица

Глядит вся жизнь усталым взглядом,

Она уже убита ядом.

Она как хрупкое созданье,

Как статуя из хрусталя,

Одно небрежное деянье—

И жизнь закончилась твоя.

Мой милый друг, живи и смейся,

Умей любить и не любить,

Как ручеек, журчи и лейся

И помни: смысл в том, чтоб жить!

----------


## Фрирайдер

> Люди, у кого тут есть дети? Не в этом ли смысл нашей жизни? другого хоть убей не вижу.


  А если детей не может быть ввиду бесплодия? Нет, дети, это не смысл жизни.

----------


## ночь

А что тогда?
 :Cool:

----------


## Дима_

Возможно, что смысл жизни - стать лучше других.

----------


## tinatin

Фрирайдер, я в том смысле, что когда есть маленький ребенок, продолжать жить это просто обязательство-не оставлять его в этой жизни одного. Не было бы у меня  моего младшего меня бы тоже  не было сейчас на этом форуме.
Дима, в какм смысле-стать лучше других?

----------


## Epitaph

> Возможно, что смысл жизни - стать лучше других.


 Т.е. смысл жизни из примерно 7млрд. человек стать лучшим или смысл процесс становления?))


Притча о смысле жизни:

Жил был один китайский император. Он не так давно взошел на престол, был молод и любознателен. Император уже знал очень много, и ему хотелось знать еще больше, но увидев, сколько еще осталось непрочитанных книг в дворцовой библиотеке, он понял, что не сможет их все прочитать. Однажды он позвал придворного мудреца и приказал ему написать всю историю человечества. 

Долго трудился мудрец. Проходили годы и десятилетия и вот, наконец, слуги внесли в покои императора пятьсот книг, в которых была описана вся история человечества. Немало подивился этому император. Хотя он был уже не молод - тяга к знаниям не покинула его. Но он не мог тратить годы на прочтение этих книг и попросил сократить повествование, оставив только самое важное. 

И снова долгие годы трудился мудрец, и в один из дней слуги вкатили к императору тележку с пятьюдесятью книгами. Император уже совсем состарился. Он понимал, что не успеет прочесть эти книги, и попросил он мудреца оставить только самое-самое главное. 

И снова мудрец принялся за работу, и спустя какое-то время ему удалось уместить всю историю человечества всего лишь в одну книгу, но когда он принес ее – император лежал на смертном одре и был настолько слаб, что даже не смог раскрыть ее. И тогда император попросил выразить всё ещё короче прямо сейчас, пока он не успел отправиться в мир иной. И тогда мудрец открыл книгу и написал на последней странице всего лишь одну фразу: 

ЧЕЛОВЕК РОЖДАЕТСЯ, СТРАДАЕТ И УМИРАЕТ…

----------


## Ortans

ЧЕЛОВЕК РОЖДАЕТСЯ, СТРАДАЕТ И УМИРАЕТ…

ближе всего к истине

----------


## ОдинокаяНочь

Ну и что? Какой в этом смысл?

----------


## Selbstmord

Да в том то и дело, что никакого...

----------


## Дима_

В том смысле, что если ты лучше кого-то, то будешь более успешным, людям будет интерестнее именно с тобой общаться, на работу возьмут именно тебя и т.д.

----------


## Ortans

Родиться, страдать и умереть.(с)
Вот и весь смысл. Который способен осознать ЖИВОЙ человек. А что за пределами жизни, никто вам не расскажет.

----------


## авантюра

смысл жизни в том, чтобы через миллионы лет после смерти стать нефтью. и то, как вы жили, праведно либо не очень, на качестве и количестве нефти никак не отразится.

----------


## Ortans

Поэтому живи настоящим. И будешь вознаграждён незабываемыми эмоциями, которые испытали очень многие, но их опыт тебе не нужен. Для тебя нужно и важно лишь то, что испытал ты.

----------


## Пока живу...

мммм....я иногда думаю,что смысла жизни у меня нет....
но иногда он находится в мелочях дня))

----------


## Дима_

Смысл жизни в том, чтобы быть кому-то полезным и интерестным. В противном случае ты ни для кого и ни для чего не нужен. Есть ещё миллиарды людей, которые сделают то, что не сделал ты.

----------


## Selbstmord

> Есть ещё миллиарды людей, которые сделают то, что не сделал ты.


 От этой фразы у меня почему то не появляется желание что то делать, а наоборот еще больше опускаются руки...

----------


## Дима_

А вам какие мотиваторы могли бы помочь? В любом случае надо что-то из себя представлять, без этого жизнь хорошей не будет!

----------


## Ivan Govnov

Нет в жизни никакого смысла.Нельзя подвести жизнь к одной какойто четкой категории к абсолюту.Человек вечно пытается все рационализировать, найти причинно следственные связи и весь мир подвести к четким формулам, а желательно к одной-это как Прокрустово ложе, помните?.А между тем жизнь иррациональна и непомещается в наших "человеческих слишком человеческих" понятиях.Может раньше когда люди еще верили в бога тогда и смысл жизни имел четкие очертания (живи по заповедям и докажи что ты достоен царства небесного).А сейчас каждый сам для себя должен этот смысл изобрести, но он уже утратит ту целосность которая была "до смерти бога.То есть всюду правда и все правы-жизнь какойто забитой кухарки не более бессмыслена чем жизнь Нобелевского лауреата.

----------


## Oskolki_dushi

> Нет в жизни никакого смысла.Нельзя подвести жизнь к одной какойто четкой категории к абсолюту.Человек вечно пытается все рационализировать, найти причинно следственные связи и весь мир подвести к четким формулам, а желательно к одной-это как Прокрустово ложе, помните?.А между тем жизнь иррациональна и непомещается в наших "человеческих слишком человеческих" понятиях.Может раньше когда люди еще верили в бога тогда и смысл жизни имел четкие очертания (живи по заповедям и докажи что ты достоен царства небесного).А сейчас каждый сам для себя должен этот смысл изобрести, но он уже утратит ту целосность которая была "до смерти бога.То есть всюду правда и все правы-жизнь какойто забитой кухарки не более бессмыслена чем жизнь Нобелевского лауреата.


 Очень хорошо сказал.
И как же ты прав...
Грустно это признавать, но так оно и есть.
А вот эта фраза: "всюду правда и все правы-жизнь какойто забитой кухарки не более бессмыслена чем жизнь Нобелевского лауреата" - как-то меня вообще очень сильно пришибла.

----------


## Ivan Govnov

Я просто хотел сказать что мы сами приписываем вещам их ценность.Все у нас в голове, а отойди от привычных поятий хорошо-плохо, добро-зло, верх-низ и посмотри на мир не взвешивая его своими внутреними весами, как бы взглянуть на мир глазами самого мира.Не оригинальное замечание, но правильное-есть две реальности одна у нас в голове я имею в виду мораль и весь этот культурный хлам что мы носим в себе и мир сам посебе без человеческих абсолютов.Тоесть с точки зрения скажем космоса все правы потомучто неправды нет.Чтото меня понесло...

----------


## Амфи

лично мне глубоко наплевать на всех, кроме себя самой... я высшее существо в этом мире. и смысл в жизни в том, чтобы мне было хорошо всегда. с помощью своих сил или с помощью других - без разницы.

----------


## Дима_

> я высшее существо в этом мире


 В каком смысле?

----------


## Амфи

> В каком смысле?


 в самом наипрямейшем. я человек. высший разум. даже животные так не поступают, бросая всё на произвол судьбы, устав от жизни

----------


## Дима_

А-а-а...ну тогда все на этом форуме - высшие разумы!

----------


## Вадим

> лично мне глубоко наплевать на всех, кроме себя самой... я высшее существо в этом мире. и смысл в жизни в том, чтобы мне было хорошо всегда. с помощью своих сил или с помощью других - без разницы.


 Бывает даже и так :Wink:

----------


## Bill

> Больше умеешь, больше успехов, на работе, больше друзей, ты интересен людям.


 А я хотел бы что бы от меня все отстали.

Я измеряю чего достиг в жизни, тем сколько мне приходится общатся с другими.  Вот если бы я был бы бомж, то пришлось бы постоянно иметь дело с другими.  А если бы были бы деньги, то мне слуга оставлял бы продовольствие, и мне не надо было бы видеть даже слугу.

----------


## Амфи

> А-а-а...ну тогда все на этом форуме - высшие разумы!


 нет. далеко не все.

----------


## Дима_

> нет. далеко не все.


 По-моему вы никого не знаете с этого форума!

----------


## Амфи

просто я не собиралась и не стану даже докапываться в чем причина вашего завышенного эго. я придерживаюсь приниципа - понял себя, не лезь понимать других

----------


## Дима_

Вы оставляете такие посты, в которых утверждаете то, что знаете это на 100%. Ну вот откуда вам знать, что на этом форуме далеко не все высшие разумы? Вы умеете читать чужие мысли на расстоянии?

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

ребята, заканчиваем флуд и оффтоп.

----------

